# The speeches of IDI AMIN



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

I dont know how many of you guys know of Idi Amin former ruler of Uganda but his rule is somthing of a legend in the UK as he deported thousands of Ugandan asians in the 70's which resulted in the collapes of his country economy and a huge influx of immigrants into the UK.

Here are a couple of his speeches

*After a luncheon hosted by the Queen in London , Ugandan leader Idi Amin had this to say for his vote of thanks. *

"Mr Queen, Sir, Horrible Ministers, invented guests, ladies under gentlemen. I thank the Queen very plenty for what he has done to me. I tell you, I have eaten so much that I am now fed up with malicious meal. 
Before I continue, I would kindly ask you to open the windows so that the climate may get in plenty. But before I go back I must invert Mr Queen to my country and I can assure you, Mr Queen that when you come, I shall revenge to you. You will eat a full cow and I will work very difficult to make sure that you will come back with a very full stomach. 
For now I am sorry that I have just made a short call on you. The next time I will make a long one possible for a full moon. Thank you for letting me undress you in front of all the ing people." 
When the Queen later asked the journalists present what on earth Amin had said, they replied that it was in a language similar to English, but that was all they could say. 

*Speech given to the general assembly*

"Ladies and Women, my beloved husbands and men in this general assembly I am thank you very difficult for your kind to forgive me this hour to talk about Africa and my country which is in Uganda. First I am Field MArshal Dr Al Haj Idi Amin Dada the life President of my country I am apologised because I have not deaded Archbishop Jamani Luwum when so many people tell me so many questions about him. His death on my behalf was happened with accident which was in the car when he walked with it. So again let me teach that as far as I am knowing and even the two Ministers all Oboth-Ofumbi and Oryema was all of the two deaded in one of that very accident. So I am not mistake you see.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 4, 2005)

What a bone head! But then again this "Field Marshal" was really brave, personally ending the life of 75 year old Dora Bloch who was a major threat to the Ugandain people...


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Personally I think either of these are better speeches than that pratt could hope to think up.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree Lee they could. What an idiot, he can't string together a sentence that makes any sense.


----------



## sweena (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi. I am doing a school project and it would really help me if you could write down if you knew anyone who was kicked out of uganda by idi amin. Please put as much info as possible about the feeling of the person, the belongings they took to the next country and anything else that might be relevant


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2007)

piss on that old dead bitch. we did a good job on his boys years ago, too bad he escaped as he was tipped off. the man was plain evil, causing in-nummerable suffering to his own and thousands


----------



## Graeme (Sep 25, 2007)

I've read that the reason for his cerebral deficiencies was that he had untreated late stage syphilis.


----------



## sweena (Sep 26, 2007)

*Hi. I am doing a school project and it would really help me if you could write down if you knew anyone who was kicked out of uganda by idi amin. Please put as much info as possible about the feeling of the person when they were kicked out, the belongings they brought to the country they were moving to etc. Please help. Thank you. *


----------



## trackend (Oct 6, 2007)

Dr M Kamda was one of the Ugandan Asians that had all his possessions taken and was forced to leave he took up UK residency and nowadays has his own practice in the south of England, he only had the cloths he stood up in, a few medical certificates and personnel documents in a brief case. He had transfered a small amount of money out of the country but this only equated to a few hundred pounds.
As for his thoughts on Amin, his opinion is much the same as anyones would be if they had everything that they possessed taken. Uganda relied heavily on it's Asian population for its economic wealth removing them was done only to enable Amin to make millions which he used once he had been forced into exile for a very comfortable life style and to bribe officials so as to avoid extradition.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2007)

"The last King Of Scotland" is a great movie.

And yes I know the directors didnt follow the books script to closely.


----------

